# Hey Sean Penn...



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 9, 2016)

Go fuck yourself and as far as I'm concerned, enjoy Jane Fonda status.

El Chapo's Interview With Sean Penn Led Authorities to Drug Lord in October: Report


----------



## Muppet (Jan 10, 2016)

Fuck him...

M.


----------



## AWP (Jan 10, 2016)

He's been a douchebag uber leftist for years. I'm glad he unwittingly led the authorities to this fine, upstanding citizen of Mexico.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 10, 2016)

It has to kill him, (forgive the pun), that nearly EVERY article on Chappo now contains some variation of the phrase, "Sean Penn leads authorities to El Chappo"


----------



## Gunz (Jan 10, 2016)

My favorite commie asshole. Some of El Chapo's _cabrons _need to pay him a visit.


----------



## Brill (Jan 10, 2016)

The Sinaloa cartel will surely show heir appreciation for that.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 10, 2016)

Yep, his security budget just quadrupled. His bitch ass will be running around with armed to the teeth PSD team, probably while talking some anti gun/war/drug war bullshit, mean while those dudes protecting his sorry ass, will be armed, and more than likely Iraq/Afghanistan or LE veterans.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 10, 2016)

Good thing no one reads the Daily Mail...especially drug cartel members who just saw their boss recaptured and on his way to the US.


----------



## AWP (Jan 10, 2016)

This says all I need to know about Sean Penn:

Charlize Theron Convinces Boyfriend Sean Penn to Get Rid of His Guns

Exclusive! Sean Penn: I Don't Miss My Gun Collection


----------



## Grunt (Jan 10, 2016)

He is just another hypocritical tool from Hollywood!

Leading them to Bad Guy Alpha was probably the only good thing he has done in years...and that was unintentional!


----------



## Salt USMC (Jan 10, 2016)

Did you guys read the story about the interview that he did for Rolling Stone?  El Chapo Speaks 
It's pretty lengthy and interesting, but somewhat of a letdown.  It's beat journalism and mostly focuses on Penn's impressions of the efforts required to actually gain access to El Chapo, as well as the events around his capture. 

Originally, Penn had a brief introductory meeting with the drug kingpin, and had planned to do the real interview some eight days later.  However, because of the aforementioned raids on El Chapo's residences, the actual interview  had to be conducted via video tape.  The transcript of the interview is tacked on almost as an afterthought, which sucks, but obviously extenuating circumstances prevented a sit-down.

Regardless of what you think of Penn's politics, he managed to present a pretty interesting and insightful look into a major cartel boss, and (in my opinion) he managed to do it in a pretty dispassionate way.  In the piece, El Chapo isn't lionized, and Penn manages to avoid making any normative statements, with the sole exception being a short screed against US drug policy.  It's worth a read even if you don't like the guy.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 10, 2016)

Herr Penn also has made good friends in Cuba, and a few South American countries as well.


----------



## ZmanTX (Jan 10, 2016)

I'm surprised he hasn't been hired by the Department of State...


----------



## digrar (Jan 10, 2016)

I hate Sean Penn for spoiling Robin Wright, Charlize Theron and Scarlett Johansson.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 10, 2016)

Scarlet Johansson is living about a 1km from me while she's filming a movie. I'll go over tonight with a bottle of bubbly and a cheeky grin and see if I can't undo the spoilage.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 10, 2016)

I was kinda hot for Charlize until I found out she was this dirtbag's GF. It was a letdown.


----------



## Frank S. (Jan 10, 2016)

I know,I posted *this* elsewhere.

I'm sure he wants everyone to be a "responsible"gun owner, if at all.


----------



## Muppet (Jan 10, 2016)

SpitfireV said:


> Scarlet Johansson is living about a 1km from me while she's filming a movie. I'll go over tonight with a bottle of bubbly and a cheeky grin and see if I can't undo the spoilage.



Video or it did not happen mate...

M.


----------



## AWP (Jan 10, 2016)

SpitfireV said:


> Scarlet Johansson is living about a 1km from me while she's filming a movie. I'll go over tonight with a bottle of bubbly and a cheeky grin and see if I can't undo the spoilage.



Of all the wannabes on this site and their dreams, pull this off and you are in a hall of fame. Your name shall be legend, your user id immortal.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 10, 2016)

Frank S. said:


> I know,I posted *this* elsewhere.
> 
> I'm sure he wants everyone to be a "responsible"gun owner, if at all.




I wonder how  his car, of all the others, got targeted? Was the car locked? Were the weapons kept out of sight?


----------



## Frank S. (Jan 10, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I wonder how  his car, of all the others, got targeted? Was the car locked? Were the weapons kept out of sight?



A Buick Grand National stands out, especially if it's in really good condition like I expect his was. Seriously a car like this  in the East Bay, that's just asking for it.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 10, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Of all the wannabes on this site and their dreams, pull this off and you are in a hall of fame. Your name shall be legend, your user id immortal.



Fuckin' Delta selection eat your heart out.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jan 11, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Of all the wannabes on this site and their dreams, pull this off and you are in a hall of fame. Your name shall be legend, your user id immortal.


Whoever manages to pull that off should get a special tag, all-black, that says "Verified Badass"


----------



## Trev (Jan 11, 2016)

Ladies and Gents I present to you. Mexico's newest hero.

This is the face of the man who led the _Federales _to their most wanted.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Trev said:


> Ladies and Gents I present to you. Mexico's newest hero.
> View attachment 14758
> This is the face of the man who led the _Federales _to their most wanted.



It makes me wonder if Mr Penn will have a Cartel price on his head now?


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jan 11, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> He's been a douchebag uber leftist for years. I'm glad he unwittingly led the authorities to this fine, upstanding citizen of Mexico.


The raid that eventually led to the capture.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 11, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> It makes me wonder if Mr Penn will have a Cartel price on his head now?




Doubt it. He's far too high profile for that.


----------



## pardus (Jan 12, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> It makes me wonder if Mr Penn will have a Cartel price on his head now?



One can only hope!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 12, 2016)

SpitfireV said:


> Doubt it. He's far too high profile for that.



I'll bet Penn is hoping for the same thing, as he increases his body guard count.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 12, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> It makes me wonder if Mr Penn will have a Cartel price on his head now?


My guess is yes.
Being high profile stops Cartels how?
PSD won't help against a car bomb.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 12, 2016)

Erm yeah they can.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 12, 2016)

SpitfireV said:


> Erm yeah they can.



If by help, you mean it's them going to pieces when they bump the ignition and not the client, then yeah.  To top it off, Penn has to worry about the age old saying about everyone having a price.  PSD's aren't immune to corruption.  If the price is right, all it takes is just one compromised bodyguard to give someone access to something other than the brake lines and ignition switch, if the compromised element isn't actually bought off to commit the crime himself.  The cartels have very deep pockets, and more patience than the average American.  Then again, so do gnats, hummingbirds, and most inanimate objects.

Even if the PSD is successful in the physical act of staving off the homicide of Sean Penn, his life is going to suck a dick because he's going to be looking over his shoulder for a long time to come.  No PSD can protect from paranoia.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 12, 2016)

I was arguing the "help" bit, not that it's an impossibility. EDIT: In fact I wouldn't say I was arguing it more than making a quick point. 

I still stand by that he's too high profile for them to hit. Also, I'd imagine whoever takes over from Guzman will be quite happy Penn accidentally sent him to a US prison and will leave him alone.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 12, 2016)

My opinion of "too high profile to hit" is Donald Trump, POTUS, Hillary Clinton, Mark Zuckerburg, and whatnot.  Facebook keeps the Zuck on the front pages every day, and the other names speak for themselves.  Just because Sean Penn enjoys widespread name recognition doesn't mean he's not too high profile to hit.  It's going to come down to whether he thinks he needs to spend the dosh to hire an adequate PSD if they decide he's worth the effort.  If they decide he is worth the effort, then will one of his Central/South American communist comrades fill the role of benefactor and intercede for Penn's life?


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 12, 2016)

SpitfireV said:


> I was arguing the "help" bit, not that it's an impossibility. EDIT: In fact I wouldn't say I was arguing it more than making a quick point.
> 
> I still stand by that he's too high profile for them to hit. Also, I'd imagine whoever takes over from Guzman will be quite happy Penn accidentally sent him to a US prison and will leave him alone.


El Chapo's blood family may not be happy, and that's where any contract will come from; unless El Chapo squeals like a pig, then all bets are off.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 12, 2016)

racing_kitty said:


> If by help, you mean it's them going to pieces when they bump the ignition and not the client, then yeah.  To top it off, Penn has to worry about the age old saying about everyone having a price.  PSD's aren't immune to corruption.  If the price is right, all it takes is just one compromised bodyguard to give someone access to something other than the brake lines and ignition switch, if the compromised element isn't actually bought off to commit the crime himself.  The cartels have very deep pockets, and more patience than the average American.  Then again, so do gnats, hummingbirds, and most inanimate objects.
> 
> Even if the PSD is successful in the physical act of staving off the homicide of Sean Penn, his life is going to suck a dick because he's going to be looking over his shoulder for a long time to come.  No PSD can protect from paranoia.


 

True. It still comes down to _plata o plomo, _silver or lead. You take the money or the bullet but either way the cartel wins. Nobody is immune to corruption when faced with that choice. Ask any number of Columbian and Mexican judges, politicians, police officers, private security and military people. Sean Penn is not some beloved figure who's death would spur massive retaliation against the cartels. He's just another dumbshit Hollywood turd in way over his head.


----------

